# Camo Buck!



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

I just finished this camo[piebald] whitetail taken by a Sask hunter this fall.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Beautiful work on a once in a lifetime trophy. He looks like he's covered in snow.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

that's awesome! thanks for posting!


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

thats awsome great looking mount


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow! That is cool!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Very cool buck and a nice mount too


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

That is just too awesome -- detail on rub is right on!!!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## reptileran (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice mount!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

That's not fair! Lol.. great mount.


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

Woa that looks awesome! Love the colouring:thumbs_up one lucky hunter


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW!! Post some more pics LOL. That is a really cool looking buck!


----------

